# RIL Development for ICS



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been trying to follow the development issues that have plagued developers. I am just wondering what state the RIL is in at this point in the development.


----------



## smashingtool (Aug 24, 2011)

Is the RIL even being worked on right now? If so, who is working on it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

liquid is working on it and rumored DV. liquid has stated that he has calling and texting working in his thread. problem is there is no RIL to work with so he has to reverse engineer the entire thing, a very hard task.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Twisted is working on it as well as proteck. Check out ics playground beta 3

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Most likely we won't have something that's 100% until an OEM build appears - cyanogen recently said as much

sent from my bolt


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Links to your rumors please?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, Might need a history lesson but we had GB ril before official. (If I remember right)
And same concept applies. patience is a virtue


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Aren't there working ics ril fire the rezound? And don't they give clues to the tbolt ril ?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, but even on the Rezound it is locked down for Sense, hence the Rezound will have to go through the same process the T-bolt is atm to get working data on ICS AOSP type roms.

And regardless the Rezound isn't close to the T-Bolt either. Different specs

(My standard disclaimer applies, I'm not an expert on this and this is to the best of my knowledge)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

How the RIL on the thunderbolt for cm7 and miui worked basically was copying the compiled htc-ril C libraries from the sense roms for the tb and then modifying the java code from the htc ace (desire hd) cm7 version to fit it. The static libraries (the C ones) didnt really change much from froyo to gingerbread. That is not true with ics. Even the static libs for the rezound RIL are probably a bit off, though they have the same LTE radio made by Quaalcom.

The step from froyo to gingerbread versus gingerbread to ics is like a meter versus a kilometer.

http://www.slideshare.net/leafjohn/ril-and-android-telephony


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Links to your rumors please?


Try cyanogenmod.com.

sent from my bolt


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Hm, Might need a history lesson but we had GB ril before official. (If I remember right)
> And same concept applies. patience is a virtue


ICS is a whole different ball game; see yarly's post.

sent from my bolt


----------

